# I'm back again



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Back again.......It's been a while since i've been about, i actually joined FF about 2 yrs ago or so, i think. 
As iv'e been on ivf waiting list for past couple of years, I took time away from this forum, to take my mind off things, and get on with other stuff to keep me busy.
I am now back, and my update is that i'm now starting ivf in may, should be 10th that i start the drugs.
I have just been put on the PILL for 2 cycles to regulate me, then will be going straight onto the ivf drugs from there....
Not so sure that many of you will remember me, I remember patcat?? is she still about about on here?

I will introduce myself again.......I'm Kelly from S/E london
I'm 26, and been ttc for about 7 yrs with no luck.
been attending farnborough hosp for past 3/4 yrs, been on clomid,had 2 laps n dyes, cysts removed, ovarian drilling, ovulation induction treatment.
I have had a problem with AF that dont stop when it starts and lasts months at a time before it stops 
drives me mad, 4 years it's been this way and it never seems to be able to get itself under control.
I have been told my problem is ovulation problems, and is caused by a ''variation'' of polycystic ovaries. 
so that's my story.

Hope to start chatting to you all soon, and goodluck with whatever stage your at. x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Kelly 
we have not met before but I just wanted to say hello   and welcome back to ff, I wish you loads of luck for May
Dydie


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

Welcome back!!  You must be feeling very impatient to be finally almost starting your first IVF cycle after such a long wait.  I hope the next couple of months go FAST and that you dont go completely crazy on the pill - I had to take it before each ICSI cycle and it turned me into a complete psycho   

If you fancy meeting up with some other FF members, some of us London Girls meet every month - the next meet is actually this evening if you are free and fancy coming along.  Its in a wine bar near Oxford Circus from 6.30 onwards and we always have a great time.  Let me know if you are interested and I can send you the details.

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

hi Kelly
  Just wanted to welcome you back.It sounds like you've been through the mill and back   Loads of luck for may , I too am due to start 1st ivf soon, so we may be around the same time   ,  good luck again and hope to chat soon. 

    love k x


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks ever so much girls for the lovely welcome 
And olwen, thanks ever so much for making me feel welcome and inviting me along to one of your meet ups...really appreciate the invite, but i wont be able to make it, but hope you all have a wonderfull time. 
take care, luv hugs and baby dust to all xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya kelly, welcome bk    

ive not been around long myself , but gr8 2 have another buddy aboard the rollacoaster, im starting icsi in april had 2 ivf last yr bfn! 
here wishing u loads of    4 ur up and coming tx
love lisa xxxxxx love


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Lisa, Thanks for welcome.... 
Sorry to hear you have had 2 Bfn so far.... best wishes to you and goodluck and lets hope 3rd time lucky eh? 
take care xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

Welcome back to Fertility friends

Wishing u lots of  for ur ivf in May

  

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kelly24

Also wanted to say hello, I take it you are attending The Princess Royal University Hospital in Farnborough? I am at the same hospital under Dr Reid, but I am very new to it all.  I'm 27 and was diagnosed with PCO early Feb, just finished first course of Clomid, and back for another scan on Thursday.  

Good luck with starting IVF.

Take care, KellyT


----------



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

KellyT said:


> Hi Kelly24
> 
> Also wanted to say hello, I take it you are attending The Princess Royal University Hospital in Farnborough? I am at the same hospital under Dr Reid, but I am very new to it all. I'm 27 and was diagnosed with PCO early Feb, just finished first course of Clomid, and back for another scan on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Hi kelly, yes thats right, i'm also under DR.REID.....I first started out trying clomid, it didnt work very well for me, every scan was always ''unpredictable'' with me she used to say. I have been under dr. reid for 3 or 4 years now.
Good luck Kelly, hope clomid works for you


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kelly24

I have sent you a private reply - hope you get it?! 

KellyT


----------

